# change the spacing in TAB key



## Pragadheesh (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi,
how can i change the number of spaces when TAB key is pressed. Like in word or other editors TAB key gives a space of 4 characters. how can i change it.?
thanks in advance.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 1, 2009)

I Don't think it's possible...correct me if wrong...


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 1, 2009)

You can do it by going to any menu or anything. But there is a way,

1.Press the Tab key.
2.Hit Backspace key till the limit you need the tab 
3.From now the tab will take that space which you assigned in step 2.


----------



## Pragadheesh (Apr 1, 2009)

@above
hitting backspace after pressing TAB key deletes the whole TAB,i.e 4 take to the initial position when TAB is not pressed.


----------



## sakumar79 (Apr 1, 2009)

Please inform which editor for which you want to customize... There are editors that allow you to change it... Word, OOo, etc... See *www.ehow.com/how_4499979_customize-tab-stops-microsoft-word.html for MS Word

Arun


----------



## Pragadheesh (Apr 2, 2009)

@above
thanx, but i just want to know if there is any key in registry or somewhere where by changing the entry we can change the TAB spacings for all editors in common.


----------



## sakumar79 (Apr 3, 2009)

I dont think such a setting is available...
Arun


----------



## Pragadheesh (Apr 3, 2009)

okay thanks for your response.


----------



## pimpom (Apr 4, 2009)

Am I missing something here? You said that in Word, etc., the Tab key gives a spacing of 4 characters. MS Word sets Tab spacing in linear measurement like inch, cm, mm, pt and pica. The length of Tab spacing can be set under Menu > Format > Tab. Normally, it's only with very basic text editors that Tab spacing is fixed in characters. Correct me if I misunderstood some of the points raised in the thread.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Apr 4, 2009)

To summarize -

1. Text editors generally provide options to change tab spacing.
2. There is no known global tab change option


----------

